# Why do non-cubers despise us?



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a lot of kids in my school who look up to me because i can solve twisty puzzles, but there are even more(pretty much everyone in my class) who despise me. They think i am an addict with no life. Why do they despise us? Does anyone despise you? I personally think that they are just jealous, and they just make fun of me to make them feel good about themselves.


----------



## ianini (Mar 7, 2010)

Jealousy?


----------



## Muesli (Mar 7, 2010)

Ignore them. Everything you do will attract haters and general ass-hats.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea like everyone in my school make fun of people that cube. There are only like 4 of us and we're the only ones brave enough to stand up to the non-cubers "comments".


----------



## Johan444 (Mar 7, 2010)

They are probably not jealous, they just find cubers to be easy to pick on.


----------



## bwatkins (Mar 7, 2010)

they don,t despise you. They find it enjoyable to make fun of you because you let it bother you.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 7, 2010)

No one despises me...  I feel left out.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Mar 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I have a lot of kids in my school who look up to me because i can solve twisty puzzles, but there are even more(pretty much everyone in my class) who despise me. They think i am an addict with no life. Why do they despise us? Does anyone despise you? I personally think that they are just jealous, and they just make fun of me to make them feel good about themselves.



I agree with you on the whole "make fun of me to make them feel good about themselves" thing. There are a few kids at my school who act that way. But for me there are actually more people that think that its really cool that I can solve the cube, than those who make fun of me. I guess I am just lucky  I hope those jerks stop giving you such a hard time.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 7, 2010)

Do you take your cubes to school? Do you solve them during the breaks? If you do then you probably do have no life. An easy way to solve it, (pun intended) is to stop bringing them to school and talk with your friends.....


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 7, 2010)

They don't despise us. We enjoy the good attention but not that from the haters. We cube because you love to cube. We don't have to attract any attention, good or bad.


----------



## fundash (Mar 7, 2010)

In the beginning of the school year, everyone was amazed..but now some just come up to me everyday and say "get a life, nerd!" lol, the have no idea what a life is!



Rubixcubematt said:


> Do you take your cubes to school? Do you solve them during the breaks? If you do then you probably do have no life. An easy way to solve it, (pun intended) is to stop bringing them to school and talk with your friends.....



umm...no, I bring my cubes to school and still talk with my friends..and I think having a life is just doing what makes you happy, and cubing, for me, meets that criteria.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 7, 2010)

The solution is called, "Your fist connecting with their face at Mach-15."

Or fire. Fire solves all my problems nicely! 

But seriously, don't take any crap from anyone.


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 7, 2010)

Fundash your avatar is amazing.

As for the topic at hand - everyone's always looking for something by which to ridicule others.


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2010)

Just punch one of them in the face. That'll teach 'em!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 7, 2010)

The original reason for picking on you was envy. Then they saw it gets to you. Now they pick on you because it's a fun game to them. If you just ignore it, most of it will go. Some people will continue though but if you just keep not letting it bother you, it'll go away, but it'll take some time.

My advice: just keep solving it and keep getting faster.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 7, 2010)

yea same people in class are like "wtf stop cubing you have no life, go and get laid"

and i just say 'i don't even cube that much"


----------



## bwatkins (Mar 7, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> yea same people in class are like "wtf stop cubing you have no life, go and get laid"



maybe you should then


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 7, 2010)

actually i think we should do what that guy did, who challenged Sarah to drinking malt liquor.

just with cubes......

or maybe the liquor.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 7, 2010)

that wasnt cool


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 7, 2010)

Whenever someone tells me I have no life, I just say back,"You know you have got something there, I have absolutely no life." Do not let them bother you. After many of the witty remarks I have made back, people back off. And really if they annoy you that much, do not bring your cube to school. I found that when I bring my cube to school, I am completely distracted and do not learn at all. School time is for learning and when you are at home, that is when you solve the cube.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 7, 2010)

Get a gun or get really buff then see them try to pick on you.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 7, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Fundash your avatar is amazing.



+1


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 7, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> *Get a gun* or get really buff then see them try to pick on you.



uh dont think so..


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 7, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> uh dont think so..



WELL I DO!


----------



## Parity (Mar 7, 2010)

No one at my school doesn't like cubing.
They never make fun of me and I get around school quick.
A new kid on his first day said 
"Hey your that kid that can solve a rubik's cube quick."


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > uh dont think so..
> ...



~nerd voice~ VIOLENCE IZ NAWT DA WAIII!!!!!!!!! [/nerd voice]

also, when i started cubing, i had less bullies following me around. instead, the say "oh, hey, its the cube guy". sometimes they record me with their phones. but then they're leik

No way, that kid's to fast! everything is too blurry.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 7, 2010)

Violence is always the answer..


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 7, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Do you take your cubes to school? Do you solve them during the breaks? If you do then you probably do have no life. An easy way to solve it, (pun intended) is to stop bringing them to school and talk with your friends.....



Oddly enough, you can do both at the same time! Seriously, it's not like just because I cube during my break period means not talking to friends. It isn't that hard to talk and cube.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 7, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Do you take your cubes to school? Do you solve them during the breaks? If you do then you probably do have no life. An easy way to solve it, (pun intended) is to stop bringing them to school and talk with your friends.....
> ...



True, but if people are really actually getting on your nerve, why not just eliminate the source of why they are doing it, your cube? Sure, you could bring it once in a while, but I think it is just easier to leave them at home. Then you also don't have the annoying people who come up and try and take your cube, and also lowers the risk of them breaking/being broken. And if you are talking to people while cubing, you aren't giving them your full concentration IMO, which is the polite thing to do. I certainly would prefer it if someone I was talking to would put down what they were doing and paying full attention to me.


----------



## DaBear (Mar 7, 2010)

i never had this problem....i just had people who were either impressed, wanted to learn, or would try to instigate competitions between us cuber


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 7, 2010)

If you have haters, then it means you're doing something right.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds to me like thy just don't like you. Don't blame everything on cubing, they're gonna dislike you anyway.


----------



## Tyrannous (Mar 7, 2010)

[weird rambling] A good quote i heard "why try to fit in when you were born to stand out"
Everyone is different and cubing is what makes you you. "haters" are just the sheep who follow the general social acceptance of modern times, its people like that you should pity, as they are not being their true selves as much as they think. [/weird rambling]


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Get a gun or get really buff then see them try to pick on you.



Non-sensible suggestions ftw, amirite?


----------



## Tyrannous (Mar 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Get a gun or get really buff then see them try to pick on you.
> ...



+1


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 7, 2010)

They're just jealous of our mad skills.


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't kid yourselves; no one is jealous of you being able to solve a Rubik's cube. Nerds are just easy to pick on. Leave your cubes at home where they belong; go outside and make some friends.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 7, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Don't kid yourselves; no one is jealous of you being able to solve a Rubik's cube. Nerds are just easy to pick on. Leave your cubes at home where they belong; go outside and make some friends.



that sounded exactly like a non cuber...


----------



## Tyrannous (Mar 7, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Don't kid yourselves; no one is jealous of you being able to solve a Rubik's cube. Nerds are just easy to pick on. Leave your cubes at home where they belong; go outside and make some friends.



friends generally share or at least are interested in your hobbies, yet you say to hide a hobby and make friends?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 7, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Don't kid yourselves; no one is jealous of you being able to solve a Rubik's cube. Nerds are just easy to pick on. Leave your cubes at home where they belong; go outside and make some friends.



Bahahahahaha, yes, so much truth.


----------



## ChrisBird (Mar 7, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> If you have haters, then it means you're doing something right.



Eh, I have haters on Youtube and I still can't find what I'm doing right.

Oh well, I guess some things just don't have an answer.


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 7, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > Don't kid yourselves; no one is jealous of you being able to solve a Rubik's cube. Nerds are just easy to pick on. Leave your cubes at home where they belong; go outside and make some friends.
> ...



I'm saying don't bring your entire cube collection to your high school, sit in a corner by yourself speedsolving during lunchtime and expect to not be made fun of.


----------



## Tyrannous (Mar 7, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Tyrannous said:
> 
> 
> > goatseforever said:
> ...



Well yes agreed, that would be an extremely insociable thing to do, but bringing a cube to do when bored and with nothing better to do seems acceptable to me.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 7, 2010)

You really only get picked on if you let people. Don't let them realize it bothers you, or just don't let it bother you. Very few people ever call me a nerd or whatever simply because I'm confident enough that I don't care what one rude kid thinks about me.

And face it, Rubik's cubes are perhaps one of the nerdiest things ever invented. Nerds have a sad history of being picked on. So if you're holding--not to mention solving--one of the nerdiest things invented, you're going to be called a nerd and made fun of. Unless you turn out to be a cool person that few people want to make fun of.


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Tyrannous said:
> 
> 
> > goatseforever said:
> ...



If you had balls and stood up for yourself, I wouldn't expect you to be picked on. The anti-social cubing isn't the problem. The problem is letting them get away with it.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 8, 2010)

It's possible you are overdoing it on the cubing in public. You shouldn't hide your hobbies of course, but in my experience, once everybody knows you like a particular activity, and has seen you take part in aforementioned hobby, they don't like to be constantly reminded about it. If you had a friend that loved to knit and you weren't naturally into knitting, you'd probably get a bit sick of them doing it all the time too, right?

It's very easy to say people dislike you and your hobbies because they are "jealous". Of course this does occasionally happen but I don't think every little bit of negativity that you encounter should be attributed to jealousy. They probably find the noise irritating and find it odd that you could be so interested in such a thing. We understand, but to others it might seem a bit odd to repeat the same puzzle over and over... I would have thought that ten years ago and I know I can be just as judgemental about the hobbies of others if it's not exactly mainstream. 

Just don't react if they tease you or whatever, and tone down the amount of things you relate to cubing in public. I.e. don't make every statement you can that it's your favourite hobby or people will start to find it irritating. The more you respond to their taunts the more likely they are to continue flowing in your direction. Stick up for yourself and don't make yourself the target!!


----------



## blade740 (Mar 8, 2010)

If you don't want to be picked on, pick a cooler hobby. If you cube all day, you need a life, but if you talk about football all day, you're a cool guy. 

But honestly, if you're the kind of person that gets picked on for cubing, you'd get picked on for anything. People only tease you because it's satisfying to do so. If you don't make it fun for them, they won't do it. 

They don't care that you think they're *******s. Why do you care that they think you're a nerd?


----------



## GojiraFan13 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am 36 and drive a forklift at a packing plant, and I cube on breaks and after lunch and get messed with about it all day.......by other ADULTS!!! People that pick on us have the problem here. I don't go out of my way to mess with anybody else about what they do on break or after lunch, it's none of my business whether they do it where I can see it or not! I can't help it that I'm overly obsessed with cubing, it's called O.C.D. and when I like something it's 100% full blown obsession, I don't see why we should have to hide so we don't get crap for it!...........$*((%*%*&*&#


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 8, 2010)

Try to interact with them more. They don't feel you do.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 8, 2010)

having *fun* with your cubes often makes you anti social. that same thing happens to me too. some say you should left your cubes at home an interact more.

but i recommend something different. 

mostly people despise cubers because of *jealousy*  yes! that's right!

at some point of their life, they've tried to solve the puzzle but they couldn't make it. or they always say the classic, "*i can only solve ONE color*"

here's what you should do...

bring your cube every where you go. do a riff raff one handed and interact with them. they *will ask you* to solve the puzzle in front of their eyes. say to them that it's easy (while you making a cross and F2L, if you're doing fridrich). after that you left with OLL, say this "so now we have to make it all yellow". and then PLL. done. their jaw will drop and they'll borrow your cube to try to solve it. if they still mock you after that, just leave them 

it happens to me all the time. bringing big cubes can also be a nice ice breaking topics.

for me, i always bring my 2x2x2, (2 pcs) 3x3x3 and 4x4x4

so, bringing your cube everywhere you go isn't a problem. but the problem is how you can managed to make your cube as an interesting thing to have fun with everyone 

remember this, "haters are confused fans" ^_^v


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 8, 2010)

"There's [name] with his plastic toy again."


----------



## (R) (Mar 8, 2010)

I just kill anyone who talks crap to me


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 8, 2010)

(R) said:


> I just kill anyone who talks crap to me



...the mature way to handle it?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 8, 2010)

Luckily I'm popular not.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 8, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > Don't kid yourselves; no one is jealous of you being able to solve a Rubik's cube. Nerds are just easy to pick on. Leave your cubes at home where they belong; go outside and make some friends.
> ...



+1. it did


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 8, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > I just kill anyone who talks crap to me
> ...



the mature way is to kill anyone who talks crap to me


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 8, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> infringement153 said:
> 
> 
> > (R) said:
> ...



The non-noobish way is to not double post.

The right way is to reason to anyone who talks crap to you.

The silly way is to go around asking why non-cubers hate all cubers, when it's perfectly possible to be social and cube.

The ignorant way is to generalize what others think of *you* to be what everyone thinks of *us*.


I, for one, am very quiet about my cube and myself. I do bring it around every once in a while though and while I try to keep quiet about things (kinda just my personality around people I don't know well), I also try to be polite and answer any questions that would be reasonable.




CubesOfTheWorld said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > goatseforever said:
> ...



The first part may be harsh, but as far as I know, it's true. Some people just tend to be picked on more than others. It's simply the sad truth. Everybody makes assumptions and automatic judgments on other people, even if they don't know them well. As for the second part, I think that's silly. If your being picked on, I'd try to stand up for yourself without getting into fights. Some people will then channel it to a senseless hate upon another person. Pushing somebody against a wall (or maybe getting your self pushed up against a wall) and punching (or being punched) repeatedly will not get people to praise you as "CubesofTheWorld the Great".

Did it sound like a non-cuber? Perhaps. Was it written by a jerk? Absolutely. Is it true that "nerds" exist and tend to be picked on a lot? No doubt.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes! everybody else in my class except for the new kids hate me because I cube whereas everybody else in the school loves to watch me cube.


----------



## michaellahti (Mar 8, 2010)

A lot of cubers have no life. Face it. That's why a lot of them cube; it comforts them.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 8, 2010)

i really don't care what people say about me cubing. if it means i have no life, that's fine with me. and who are they to talk? they probably play video games 24/7.


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 8, 2010)

People grew to hate me just because I never let up with cubing. I just took it as jealousy at my determination, really, and ignored them.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 8, 2010)

Try to bring an exciting puzzle to school.
Know how they refer to CUBES only?
Try to bring a Pyraminx, Magic, Skewb, and/or Megaminx.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> Well yes agreed, that would be an extremely insociable thing to do, but bringing a cube to do when bored and with nothing better to do seems acceptable to me.



It may seem acceptable to _you_, but they ain't you and if you want to be accepted... 

Let's face it, at school a lot of fitting in has to be done - hell, it's designed to mould young people into citizens, to make them fit in (well, actually it's more designed to keep them all in one place so that more adults can work the factories - big subject!). Just try to be smart about it, be flexible and get the results you need from your education. A lot of this social elitism crap will evaporate as soon as you're not forced to be in the same place with these people day-in, day-out.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Mar 8, 2010)

Dene said:


> Just punch one of them in the face. That'll teach 'em!



yeah, i sometimes really feel like doing it.



fundash said:


> In the beginning of the school year, everyone was amazed..but now some just come up to me everyday and say "get a life, nerd!" lol, the have no idea what a life is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I once heard that when somebody calls you lifeless, it actually reflects that that person does not bother to make an improvement in his life.


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 8, 2010)

my whole class always bring their own cube to school  even fisher cube, mirror, etc
and I never had a friend who told me to stop cubing
some of them even like "hey slow down, you are doing it too fast! I can't see what you are doing"


----------



## DT546 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Luckily I'm popular not.


Luckily I'm awesome


----------



## Owen (Mar 8, 2010)

When people say I have no life (which is rarely, because most people are too scared), I just say, "this is my life", and they are totally owened.


----------



## Ms. McFly (Mar 8, 2010)

Recently, I went to a cubing competition in Stanford [Cube-a-Palooza 2: Electric Boogaloo] and I overheard some girl saying _"Don't take me in with all the nerds! I don't wanna watch boring Rubik's stuff!" _I wanted to walk up to her and give her a little more than a piece of my mind! If only people knew that it just takes some perseverance and practice to get down the basics. I think more people would try it if they were more exposed to it.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 8, 2010)

Its just because we are superior beings


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2010)

DT546 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Luckily I'm popular not.
> ...



Lucky I'm awesomely popular, at life, in general.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 8, 2010)

Haste_cube said:


> my whole class always bring their own cube to school  even fisher cube, mirror, etc
> and I never had a friend who told me to stop cubing
> some of them even like "hey slow down, you are doing it too fast! I can't see what you are doing"



Your class is clearly a good environment for cubers. I wonder if there is a group of people they collectively hate


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 8, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > If you have haters, then it means you're doing something right.
> ...



Those are YouMorons. Solve them with the click of the "Block User" link.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 8, 2010)

Ms. McFly said:


> Recently, I went to a cubing competition in Stanford [Cube-a-Palooza 2: Electric Boogaloo] and I overheard some girl saying _"Don't take me in with all the nerds! I don't wanna watch boring Rubik's stuff!" _I wanted to walk up to her and give her a little more than a piece of my mind! If only people knew that it just takes some perseverance and practice to get down the basics. I think more people would try it if they were more exposed to it.



I see this! The "muggles" don't get it -- moreover, all things considered, they don't want to get it. 

Believe it or not, the speedcubing community is difficult to "break" into: even to an initially enthusiastic outsider it may seem impossible. The learning curve is so _ri-god-damn-diculously_ steep and it takes a special sort of perseverance to stay with it. All that new terminology! Young, smart people with a mathematical background may find it straightforward. Others maybe less so. Lurk around some online cubing forums, observe the elitism, noob-slapping and flaming. I imagine a lot of people give up. Some will talk of their experiences in the non-cubing groups where they already have acceptance - imagine the scene: "Yeah, it's a big geek-clique. I tried but in the end I couldn't be bothered. I got better things to do".[*]

Anyhow, that's what sort of rambling springs to my mind right now! I suppose I'm still trying to understand what can be done to make _this_ community more approachable and accepting of mediocre capabilities like mine 

* BTW, the reason why I persevere: it's a big geek-clique, I try and can be bothered, and there really aren't that many better things to do!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 8, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > AndreaBananas said:
> ...



Yes, because obviously if someone has a differing opinion of yours they aren't worthy of having a voice.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 8, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


Yeah, because that's obviously what he meant.


----------



## MyPianoSucks (Apr 30, 2011)

I read all this thread with attention and most of the answers are negative reactions  It's just a shame, seriously... I do cubing for 4 days and since I bought it I become completely addict for cubing. I bring my cube to school every day and when class becomes boring I start doing cubing. Most of the times is because my teachers ask me to do the cube while we're in class. Here in my school, believe or not there are only 2 people(me and a friend) who know how to complete the cube. It's sad that in Portugal no one wants to learn cubing . Well, in my school happens the opposite. Everyone wants to see me completing the cube and I impress them doing all the cube. During the breaks and lunch time I'm also cubing because it's a way that I found to distract myself from my problems and the stress of exams..


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 30, 2011)

people dont disgrace cubers in toronto


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 30, 2011)

The only reason why people pick on people that cube is because their previous generation failed to solve it


----------



## RyanO (Apr 30, 2011)

When I cube in public feedback has been overwhelmingly positive. The rare negative comments are pretty easy to diffuse. Don't make a big deal about it and if you want you can explain the benefits of cubing that a non-cuber would understand. For example:

1. It's a good conversation starter.
2. I get free beer when I go to the bar.
3. I've met a lot of girls through cubing, including my current girlfriend.


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 1, 2011)

if people say to me "you have no life", i simply say "yeah ur absolutely right. Let's see you solve it"
or people are like "put that away already", so i just say "why? let me teach you so you can be as cool as me"
It's fun to joke around with people that give you witty remarks. However, when people say "what would you do if i broke it right now?", I simply reply "Would be good. I need a new cube and you'd owe me $15." I don't joke around with that last part.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 1, 2011)

I never got picked on. Everyone thought it was pretty neat. My high school was pretty friendly, but then again, I don't think anyone was douchey enough to pick on a 4'9" female. 

I don't see whhy people would "hate" us. Unless it's seriously annoying/disturbing them. Some people are just rude.


----------



## luke1984 (May 1, 2011)

I take my cubes everywhere. And during my luchbreak at work, I always do a couple of solves. Some people are quite interested in how I do it, and how fast(or slow). But there are also people who are talking about me behind my back, about how weird they think it is, and how annoying they think it is that I'd rather spend my time solving than talking to them.


----------



## Hershey (May 1, 2011)

*Humans are afraid of differences.*

I believe that the reason why *some* non-cubers hate us is that when people see something new or find something unusual, 
they often reject it because they might be afraid or surprised,
because it is something they don't do or see all the time.

tl;dr:
read title of post


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 1, 2011)

I bring it to school less often. I will not suddenly drop to sub 18 during PE 5th Period.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Oct 22, 2011)

I had a friend 3 years ago.
then school changed and stuff..
this year we're in tha same school....
he keeps telling me : get a life... blah blah blah blah ... you do it all day....
and so on.
so I told him:
do you do games?
he said yeah.
me: get a life.........
but still continues.
I think a lot of people face the same problem.


----------



## Rob2109 (Oct 22, 2011)

You should never take s**t for something you enjoy doing. Cubing is a bit geeky to some but it's fun, there will always be people jealous of a guy enjoying a hobby. Don't let the b**tards grind you down. Rant over lol.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 22, 2011)

@DRAGON_RYU
Each time he says it just yell our random things... Works for me.
e.g. ALALALALALALALA
absabsabsabsabs
woof woof woof
etc.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 22, 2011)

Im in the 7th grade right now and my rep is basically a fat asian cuber. If someone is like "why the heck do you always cube? its so stupid" im like why do you do *insert somthing they like to do* then i knee them in the balls if they are a guy if they are a girl then i just leave.


----------



## markthema3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Whenever you get called a nerd, say this: ‎"I'm not a nerd. I'm a cognitively developed intellectually gifted individual whose mental development and functioning is of a significantly higher level than the average human being. Yes? Would you like me to repeat that again?"

The other solution, and the one that kills two birds with one stone, is to ask out the hottest single chick (assuming you're a dude) in your grade by offering to teach her how to cube. Trust me, it works well


----------



## Owen (Oct 22, 2011)

I LOVE non-cubers!

(Hugs a non-cuber)


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 22, 2011)

Owen said:


> I LOVE non-cubers!
> 
> (Hugs a non-cuber)


 
I do that.

I just went to a local competition today. In that whole place, not a single person said anything bad about us cubers. Even Chris "Birdman" Anderson (a Denver Nuggets player) was the host. The only thing I heard him say was when he walked by my team's table and saw that I had already solved 10/25 cubes in the first like 3 minutes for my team, was "Oh my god".


----------



## Cuberguy21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Because it is a very very nerdy thing to do.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 23, 2011)

I never understand why people tell me to get a life

why is my life so important to them?

There will always be a few hobby's that make you think "what the hell is the point in that?" and cubing to some people is seen as pretty pointless but to us it isn't. 

I also think it's seen as a nerdy thing because solving a cube is pretty much impossible to a non cuber and doing what seems impossible in not a lot of time must seem quite nerdy.


----------



## markthema3 (Oct 23, 2011)

You could also say "and how much were those jeans with holes in them (wait for response) and how much MORE did you pay to get jeans with holes in them (wait for response) and I'M the one who needs to get a life?"


----------



## 4. (Oct 23, 2011)

Just act like you don't care and cry yourself to sleep when you get home, that's what I do.


----------



## RTh (Oct 23, 2011)

markthema3 said:


> Whenever you get called a nerd, say this: ‎"I'm not a nerd. I'm a cognitively developed intellectually gifted individual whose mental development and functioning is of a significantly higher level than the average human being. Yes? Would you like me to repeat that again?"
> 
> The other solution, and the one that kills two birds with one stone, is to ask out the hottest single chick (assuming you're a dude) in your grade by offering to teach her how to cube. Trust me, it works well



If I were you I would stop with the intellectual related responses to bullies or whatever they are, it usually makes you look like a megalomaniac. Trust me, I know. I used to use similar arguments when insulting the troglodytes I met at school. Also paradoxes don't work, they are not robots. They do get angry by any intellectual show off.


----------



## markthema3 (Oct 23, 2011)

RTh said:


> If I were you I would stop with the intellectual related responses to bullies or whatever they are, it usually makes you look like a megalomaniac. Trust me, I know. I used to use similar arguments when insulting the troglodytes I met at school. Also paradoxes don't work, they are not robots. They do get angry by any intellectual show off.


 
The first part was more of a joke, but the second part worked for me.


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 24, 2011)

They don't really despise me. 
my responses to troll lines:

get a life: I'm alive right now aren't I? Therefore I have a life, and you're a fool.
waste of time: It's called a hobby...


That's really all I can imagine you getting. Don't be so sensitive!


----------



## RaresB (Oct 24, 2011)

Nobodies really ever bothered me except for one lid who was like "ull never get girls" my comeback was "I have your mom every night and that's all I need" he left


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 24, 2011)

We look like major nerds. Thats why noboby at my school knows about this hobby of mine, and I intend on keeping it that way. I guess I'm kinda shallow.


----------



## RaresB (Oct 24, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> We look like major nerds. Thats why noboby at my school knows about this hobby of mine, and I intend on keeping it that way. I guess I'm kinda shallow.


 
I cube all around my school and in every public place. Most people embrace it except for the odd *******


----------

